# How reliable is your Audi TT? How good is the build quality?



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

*What has been your experience with the Audi TT with regards to build quality?*​
No faults at all so far2133.87%1 to 3 faults2946.77%3 to 5 faults711.29%5 to 10 faults46.45%More than 10 faults11.61%


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

There has been a lot of recent threads about the poor build quality of the Audi TT. 
:? 
In fact there are many reports of rattles, ESP warning lights, steering column problems and wind noise that I am wondering if anyone out their actually has a car that has been problem free!

Maybe this forum is slightly biased as people will naturally log on to discuss thier issues & faults etc, but even so it would be interesting to know if Audi have a problem they need to address. :x


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

I have had no faults so far 1500 miles and 3 weeks in i'm just keeping my fingers crossed.

J


----------



## sp_tt_lad (Apr 13, 2007)

26500 miles no problems with my TT MKII rear wing came loose but was fixed at no cost to me


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

sp_tt_lad said:


> 26500 miles no problems with my TT MKII rear wing came loose but was fixed at no cost to me


that is a fault.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I've just passed 6,000 km with nothing and I mean nothing to report as a fault. The car is rock solid despite being driven across more speed bumps (sleeping policemen) than you can count, every day. Despite being regularly run over extensive bits of cobblestone that would put the Paris-Roubaix to shame and despite being given the occasional "italian tune up" between traffic lights along with the odd afternoon of "spirited" driving while out fetching milk or bread. The leather of the driver's seat has sagged a little, but not something that bothers me. If there was a fault, that's it.

The DSG is superb, the V6 is a delight and the car itself is beautifully tight. Not a squeak or a rattle to be heard.

This is my first Audi and this car has the best build quality of any car I have owned.

But then....I don't quite demand as much of this car as Rebel no doubt does. So it's all relative I guess.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

3 faults so far including rattles and faulty ESP sensor.


----------



## bagwell (Feb 29, 2008)

don't ask! :x


----------



## jazzy (May 6, 2008)

bagwell said:


> don't ask! :x


do tell :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## docman (Feb 3, 2008)

besides two times a bulb fault warning that was not at all true (the error was erased restarting the car after a 30 sec pause), nothing to mention.
No noise, no rattle at all (despite a harsh road treatment, including real craters and some short offroad tracks) and nothing really to mention.
Besides the saggy seats of course  
So zero for me.
8500km, 2 months and counting.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> I don't quite demand as much of this car as Rebel no doubt does. So it's all relative I guess.


Blimey Singletrack, are you related to Rebel?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very reliable


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

sp_tt_lad said:


> 26500 miles no problems with my TT MKII rear wing came loose but was fixed at no cost to me


I hope you voted "1"?


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

58% with faults so far, not looking good :x


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Mine's a beaut

Does what it says on the tin

Can't comment on dealer service cos never had to use one yet

8000 mls and 1500 to go to first oil service


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmm about 50% chance of something going wrong on an Audi TT mk2. Come on Audi, pull your socks up and sort it out! :x

Thank god they have a 3 year 60,000 mile warranty


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

What poor bloke had more than 10 faults?

I wonder if it was one of the first ones off the production line :?


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Gordon B said:


> Hmm about 50% chance of something going wrong on an Audi TT mk2. Come on Audi, pull your socks up and sort it out! :x


Is that very bad?

I know its not an ideal situation, but what are peoples' experiences of other cars, I wonder?

I think virtually every car I have ever owned (and probably all of them) have developed some fault or other. Especially if you include rattles.

Is zero faults a realistic expectation?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> Hmm about 50%


 .You'd make a good politician,using statistics like that.What you mean is that 50% of all the people who voted had a fault,which compared to the number of TT MKIIs that are about is a somewhat small percentage. :?: :?:


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> > Hmm about 50%
> 
> 
> .You'd make a good politician,using statistics like that.What you mean is that 50% of all the people who voted had a fault,which compared to the number of TT MKIIs that are about is a somewhat small percentage. :?: :?:


Very true, not everyone with a Audi TT around the world is on this site, but don't you think that around 50% of people *on this website* who have had problems with the mk2 TT is significant ??
I agree there probably is some bias, as people with car problems are more likely to seek opinions on forums like this. 
However there should still be some people out there that come on this forum for reasons other than their Audi TT giving them problems etc.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Gordon B said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> > > Hmm about 50%
> ...


That's pure speculation.

It could be that people who aren't particularly interested in their car - not interested enough to visit here for example - are also less irritated by faults and just put up with loads of them.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Chippy_boy said:


> Gordon B said:
> 
> 
> > Scooby-Doo said:
> ...


True, not everyone is an enthusiast with high expectations !


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Gordon B said:


> Chippy_boy said:
> 
> 
> > Gordon B said:
> ...


High expectations? Shouldn't you expect a car that costs Â£25K+ to work properly? If you'd paid a Â£1000 for a TV you wouldn't put up with the occasional tendancy for it to go black and white....


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

"


> High expectations? Shouldn't you expect a car that costs Â£25K+ to work properly? If you'd paid a Â£1000 for a TV you wouldn't put up with the occasional tendancy for it to go black and white."


Don't get me wrong. I was just commenting Chippy Boy's point of view.

Of course we should have a high expectations. You're right, when you spend over Â£25,000 on a car you expect it to be of reasonable quality. Audi have always been regarded as a manufacturer that usually builds quality cars. *It upsets me to hear how so many people have had problems with their Audi TT.*

Maybe its because the TT is sent to Hungry to be put together before it is returned to Germany before it is finally finished :?


----------



## LuckyJim (May 24, 2008)

Had my TT since January and I've got the wind noise from the passenger side door (starts at 70mph and seems to be worse when the wind is blowing right to left over the car!) and a very irritating rattle eminating from the boot area (absolutely no idea what's causing it).

Efforts to resolve all the cabin noise issues have so far been unsuccessful (new door seals), despite the best efforts of Audi. So I've just resorted to turning the stereo up very loud but even that doesn't block out the wind noise, which is very loud!

Don't get me wrong - I love the car - but I never had any of these issues with my A3 and it feels a bit like Audi have dropped the ball on build quality this time round.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just 2 minor faults so far and I've done 14K miles.

1. Rattle / buzzing noise from passenger side door. Dealer fixed this
2. Whistling noise coming from passenger side window area. Fixed by myself using closed-cell foam

Oh, and 3. not forgetting the sagging seats of course! :evil:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I just voted without reading it properly as I have a mk1 . sorry

Results still look encouraging though.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

The JD Power survey 2008 has just come out. As a manufacturer Audi came 7th overall (after Lexus, Skoda, Honda, Toyota, Jaguar & Mercedes).
The other models are not doing too bad I guess 

However did not see where the Audi TT came on the individual model ratings :?:
http://www.whatcar.co.uk/news-special-r ... ?NA=232612


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive had about four faults


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

60% with faults, this should be send to customer services!


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi All

Dont even begin at ask how many Faults i've had (Mine was the original Friday Car)!

*Who's* Petrol Blue 2.0T (I do believe yours has only done 7K) and was having its Clutch and flywheel being replaced whilst mine had its next new part (Fuel Rail) fitted under warranty.

But don't know why but still love driving the car when it works properly.

Regards

Jdmave

Nb to quantify I have had the car from new for 16 months and its been in the local Audi garage for 2.5 months of that time!!


----------



## elger (May 25, 2008)

I have had zero problems with my car and now have driven aobut 5k. In reviewing the forums for "Z" I found many more postings for problems than the TT. Now there maybe more "Z"'s sold. I believe those with good experiences tend not to speak out. Now the dealers, well that is another topic. :?:


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

elger said:


> I have had zero problems with my car and now have driven aobut 5k. In reviewing the forums for "Z" I found many more postings for problems than the TT. Now there maybe more "Z"'s sold. I believe those with good experiences tend not to speak out. Now the dealers, well that is another topic. :?:


Hey Elger, What is a "Z" ???

*OK TT owners, if your car has had no problems then vote, because at the moment it appears the 60% of the cars have had faults! That is very disappointing if it is actually a true reflection of Audi TT build quality *


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

elger said:


> I have had zero problems with my car and now have driven aobut 5k. In reviewing the forums for "Z" I found many more postings for problems than the TT. Now there maybe more "Z"'s sold. I believe those with good experiences tend not to speak out. Now the dealers, well that is another topic. :?:


OK, you mean the Nissan 350 Z :wink:


----------



## elger (May 25, 2008)

BMW Z4


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

I've voted 5-10 as I think that is about right but in all honesty I've lost count!

In a nutshell;

Rattles - 1, dashboard around stereo (fixed, has come back a bit though), 2, Dashboard around glovebox/passenger airvent (partially fixed, still something wrong there - the engineer did say a screw holding the passenger door interior panel wasnt quite 'sat right')

3, loose drivers door panel (fixed - when fixing it, the engineer said that the screw - thats right, one screw?! - holding the panel on needed a 'quarter of a turn' to tighten it properly. 4, It was also discovered that the clip holding the speaker cover on the drivers door panel had snapped but had been glued back together and used again. The dealer thought that I may have done it but I wouldnt even know how to get the panel off - either the factory or the supplying dealer must have done this)

5, Squeaky drivers seat when going over bumps (fixed at the same time that the seat cover was replaced)

6, Saggy leather seats (are people counting this as a fault anymore because if they are then we should be looking at more or less 100% with faults?!).

The steering rack groans at the extremities of lock sometimes. I mentioned this to the dealer and they said that they could not hear anything and that the car was safe to drive. My A4 used to do this too so I wasnt too worried.

Mercifully there is no wind noise. Of that I am grateful! And nothing mechanical has gone wrong to stop me driving the car. Only the ineptitude of the dealer in locating and effectively fixing the rattles!

There are still various creaks and rattles going over certain bumps. The most polite term to describe the dashboard and interior components and assembly is 'Mickey Mouse', although they may be doing a disservice to Walt Disney.

Dont believe me? Well have a poke around the climate control panel, put your fingers in between that and the stereo console. Feels cheap doesnt it?! Likewise the clips holding the rear shelf to the bootlid. Even the dealers TT I borrowed has broken here.

I dont know what bits of the TT are assembled where but I'm willing to bet a substantial sum that the interior is put together by our friends in Hungary rather than Ingolstadt.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Have to say that mine's been pretty good, nine months and 3500 miles.

Only thing it's been back to the dealers for is to get the wheel caps replaced after they got stained (probably from cleaning fluid prior to handover).

Other than that, no probs :wink:


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Chippy_boy said:


> Gordon B said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm about 50% chance of something going wrong on an Audi TT mk2. Come on Audi, pull your socks up and sort it out! :x
> ...


The sole existance of this thread pretty much proves the case.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

> The sole existance of this thread pretty much proves the case.


I would have expected results like this for Alfa, Lotus or TVR......but never thought Audi would slip up on a car like the TT!


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

The new TT is totally Sh$t, the worst Audi I have ever owned, more rattles than Mothercare, poor build quality, components and poor dealer network. I have just been stripping it trying to find the various rattles and too my horror found the dash was loose, speaker grills just pop in and are flimsy, door panel rattles and just cannot stop it, god I hate this car. It's sexy as hell, but beauty is only skin deep.

That's just my opinion....


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a bit confused by this. The thread says it is about reliability - mine is perfect in that regard - but the poll is about rattles which have little to do with reliability. What's it all about?


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

TTRTWO said:


> I'm a bit confused by this. The thread says it is about reliability - mine is perfect in that regard - but the poll is about rattles which have little to do with reliability. What's it all about?


Sorry about the terminology, but I was actually interested in feedback for both for reliability and build quality. They often go hand in hand, but I accept you can have poor build quality yet good reliability and vice versa etc.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for coming back to me. My Roadster has had the seat belts fixed for the lack of retraction and the mic for the phone re-sited. A door rattle and a roof rattle have been fixed and I have logged the saggy seats.

In a year that's less than I have had on most other cars I have owned apart from an Impreza WRX where I had it in for nothing but then again my standards were low as its interior looked like it was made of off cuts from a plastic extrusion factory.

Overall I am very happy. FWIW it has been less trouble in the first year than my S4 was. As a general rule I expect the 2nd and 3rd years to present less problems.


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

What bugs me is that fact that cars should be built better. Why should you accept all the problems when you've spent the best part of 30K? I just don't get people who think it's O.K. to have faults, rattles etc...


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Its because we remember the crap our fathers' drove. On this score, a Rover SD1 springs to mind.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At work reliability is judged as not having more than 10% of journeys cancelled due to a failure on that basis my TT is perfect. 8)


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

TTRTWO said:


> Its because we remember the crap our fathers' drove. On this score, a Rover SD1 springs to mind.


I also remember the Z80 computer I used to use, but haven't times moved forward?


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Gordon B said:


> There has been a lot of recent threads about the poor build quality of the Audi TT.
> :?
> We have an 08 Build week 5 TT2.0TC
> 
> Only problem in 10 weeks and 2000 miles has been a serious whistling at 80-85 mph (not in England of course!) from passenger window seal. Local dealer eventually sorted, there is a factory bulletin from 2007 apparently!!


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Finally got a build week 26 confirmed 

Fingers crossed that they don't slack off at the factory on week 26 :?

I am just going to have to bite the bullet and hope I am one of the lucky 40%

[smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

I think there is a beer festival over the weekend between weeks 25 & 26 in Hungary.


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

TTRTWO said:


> I think there is a beer festival over the weekend between weeks 25 & 26 in Hungary.


In that case the build quality could improve...


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

lossyman said:


> TTRTWO said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is a beer festival over the weekend between weeks 25 & 26 in Hungary.
> ...


Haha ha [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Gordon B said:


> lossyman said:
> 
> 
> > TTRTWO said:
> ...


65% chance of having a fault, WTF?? This isn't looking good....


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

lossyman said:


> Gordon B said:
> 
> 
> > lossyman said:
> ...


Thank God for the 3 year 60,000 mile warranty. I think I will most probably be using it quite often. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------

